# Fall Turkey Applications Due July 5



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Applications Due July 5

Applications for this fall's turkey season must be in the mail and
postmarked before midnight July 5, reminds Carrie Whitney, licensing
supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Prospective hunters can submit a lottery application online at the Game
and Fish Department internet website, gf.nd.gov, or by calling
800-406-6409. Lottery applications are available at Game and Fish
offices, county auditors and license vendors. Gratis applications are
available only at Game and Fish and county auditor offices. Only North
Dakota residents are eligible to apply in the first lottery.

Individuals mailing applications to the department are advised to mail
early because some post offices use the following day's postmark for
parcels received after regular hours. The department's online
application feature will be deactivated July 5 at midnight.


----------

